# Hyatt Residence Club Coconut Plantation, Studio, Apr 8-15, $700



## Naniac (Feb 27, 2018)

I have a studio room (sleeps 4) reserved at Hyatt Coconut Plantation in Bonita Springs, FL.  The reservation is Sunday, April 8 through Sunday, April 15.  My plans have changed and I am no longer able to go.

If I don't have any takers by March 15, I will be cancelling the reservation and moving my points to Interval.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## CherylOReilly (Feb 27, 2018)

Naniac said:


> I have a studio room (sleeps 4) reserved at Hyatt Coconut Plantation in Bonita Springs, FL.  The reservation is Sunday, April 8 through Sunday, April 15.  My plans have changed and I am no longer able to go.
> 
> If I don't have any takers by March 15, I will be cancelling the reservation and moving my points to Interval.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Hi 1 am very interested - please let me know how to proceed


Naniac said:


> I have a studio room (sleeps 4) reserved at Hyatt Coconut Plantation in Bonita Springs, FL.  The reservation is Sunday, April 8 through Sunday, April 15.  My plans have changed and I am no longer able to go.
> 
> If I don't have any takers by March 15, I will be cancelling the reservation and moving my points to Interval.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


----------



## CherylOReilly (Feb 27, 2018)

I am very interested.  Please let me know how to proceed


----------



## Naniac (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello, Cheryl.  Let me get some information together and I will PM you later today.


----------



## Naniac (Mar 1, 2018)

FYI - This is still available.


----------



## Greatlakeslover (Mar 4, 2018)

I am interested.  Please PM with info to move forward.


----------



## Greatlakeslover (Mar 6, 2018)

Is this still available?


----------



## Naniac (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi, I'm sorry I haven't replied sooner.  I am not getting notifications for some reason.  Yes, this is still available.  I will PM you with more info.

-Teresa


----------



## Trevor (Mar 12, 2018)

I am very interested - I cant figure out how to direct message you?


----------



## brdzonbat (Mar 14, 2018)

Is this still available?


----------



## forestgump14 (Mar 15, 2018)

Not to be a jerk, but common courtesy would be to respond to these folks and let everyone on this post know whats going on.


----------

